# FS: New list of PCs on eBay



## Gareth (May 17, 2008)

I decided to try out something new on selling computers on eBay, and thats looking at people who sell custom builds, and spec them a little bit more, and charge a little bit less. So here are the new list of computers I am selling. One is an auction, 7 are buy it now, with 5 in each. Please let me know of thoughts, improvements etc, as I am just getting started with my eBay business.
The list of computers are here.
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZgav24v


----------



## aSc1@3 (May 17, 2008)

maybe you could put links on the ebay page to other product info (like a newegg page) and actually tell us the name and model of the mobo.


----------



## Gareth (May 17, 2008)

I have added motherboard brands and names to every auction now


----------



## Langers2k7 (May 17, 2008)

Your listings seem very clear and thorough.
My only suggestion would be to offer a range of cases to your customers,
and possibly to open up an eBay store - you can organise your systems into catagories etc and start to build a reputation.
This is me speaking from my experience of selling computer parts on eBay UK.


----------



## Gareth (May 17, 2008)

Indeed, I plan to open up a store within the next month or so. On the cases, I will definitely start adding the options to change cases in the next batch of PCs I put on.

I do have a question though, on the stores, do you pay less to list items or not pay at all?


----------



## ThatGuy16 (May 18, 2008)

I think if you got a cheap case that screams the "Custom" pc look. Such as the NZXT cases, or something along those lines that aren't a hefty price.

That would catch some eyes


----------



## Gareth (May 18, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146030

Something such as that for the medium to high end models and 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147102

and that for the cheaper models?


----------



## ThatGuy16 (May 18, 2008)

Yeah, or the NZXT Apollo to save yourself money. You'd be surprised at how many people would buy a computer just by the looks of the case.


----------



## Gareth (May 18, 2008)

Oh nice, thanks for the info, ill revise one computer later this evening, and implement one of these cases.


----------



## Kill Bill (May 18, 2008)

Garethman!!` said:


> Oh nice, thanks for the info, ill revise one computer later this evening, and implement one of these cases.



It's a good buy those cases my Hack Pro is using one and woza slap two apple stickers on each side and you have a Mac Pro at your feet. But for gaming why 8500GT sell a 8800GTS 512mb or 8800GT 512mb GDDR3


----------



## diduknowthat (May 18, 2008)

Garethman!!` said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146030
> 
> Something such as that for the medium to high end models and
> 
> ...



Um..I wouldn't recommend those cases.

How about:

Lian Li-7B for high end models:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112099

Rosewill case for medium priced models:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147041

This thing for low end models:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811121003


And if you're gearing towards gamers, maybe look into the Elite 330:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119115

I would stay away from the flashy cases unless it is specifically geared towards those kind of people..


----------



## Gareth (May 18, 2008)

The 8500GT is for the cheap gaming PC, to keep the final price low. Those cases you showed me diduouknowthat are quite nice, I had the elite 330, don't know why I never considered one, I particularly like that cheap case, I like how its set out inside.


----------



## Gareth (May 18, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300224992601

I revised a computer, new processor, new case from what was mentioned above and new power supply.


----------



## diduknowthat (May 18, 2008)

Glad you liked my suggestion .


----------



## ThatGuy16 (May 18, 2008)

Most people look at those flashy windowed cases though.. honestly, think about it.. if you were not literate about computers and saw that picture in the listing, you wouldn't think that looks too much like a custom computer would you?

Maybe its just the way i look at things lol.


----------



## JlCollins005 (May 18, 2008)

only thing is with flashy cases wouldnt he more likely draw in the younger buyers


----------



## Gareth (May 18, 2008)

Once I open my store ill have a mix of them all. I will have a flashy case on a cheaper PC also soon.


----------



## Gareth (May 18, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300225845926

And here is the one in the NZXT Case


----------



## fortyways (May 18, 2008)

I don't really understand what you're doing, do you actually have all those computers? You seem to be changing specs on a whim and you only have stock photos.

And if you're just listing them to see if they'll sell, isn't that wasting a lot of money for the listing fees?


----------



## Gareth (May 18, 2008)

What I do is when people order the PC, I order the parts, build it up and ship it out, so  the customer is free to change parts, upgrade, downgrade etc, which ill be setting up fully with the store. The eBay listing fee's are a bit expensive, but with the store, prices will be lower, so in result, I can list more. Once I get some orders in, ill replace stock photos with actual photos of one of the built systems.


----------



## CPTMuller (May 18, 2008)

I was going to suggest the images, but that makes sense now. I know when I was looking at computers/parts on EBAY stock pictures were a major turnoff.


----------



## Gareth (May 18, 2008)

Indeed, as soon as I can, ill replace the stock images with my own.


----------



## Gareth (May 19, 2008)

I have now opened up the eBay store. Thank you all for the help 

http://stores.ebay.com/Tpavras-Custom-Desktop-Computers


----------



## CPTMuller (May 19, 2008)

congratulations


----------



## epidemik (May 19, 2008)

Do you have the computers already built? or do you wait for someone to buy one, then order the parts and build it?

congrats...tell me if it works 
Hows it going? are they selling?


----------



## Gareth (May 19, 2008)

Some stuff, I have on me, but I am waiting to build them once they're ordered. I have sold 1 PC, but off ebay to a friend of mine, and hopefully it will take off with the new store. I am currently adding a range of OS/s for users to add, it is very tedious, but after its done, I can forget about it with this store


----------



## Langers2k7 (May 22, 2008)

Looks like it is coming together nicely. 

One more suggestion would be to write a little description for each system, detailing their possible uses and target consumers etc. Maybe even give them your own model name? 

I think that you need to make your store stand out more from the crowd and as I said before, start to differentiate yourself and build a name. I can't really think of the right word to describe it but if I were you I'd try to build a 'character' into the store, and make it a bit more quirky.

Good luck - keep us updated with your progress!


----------



## Gareth (May 22, 2008)

Indeed, I am planning to make a full logo, and giving them all names, and by time I get off my vacation, it will be fully enforced. At the moment, I am trying to play the field a bit, and find out which computers attracts the most attention. Thanks for the luck too.


----------

